# Server 2003. Lost Admin Password. Recover with Power user?



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

I painfully lost the admin password on this Server 2003 box, that I have not had to log into for over a year.. The account was given to me by another, and is not one I created.. I do however, have a means of logging in with a Power user account. Is there a way to extract/change the admin password on this box with the power user account..? Any help appreciated!!


----------



## cstoner (Nov 9, 2009)

I do not believe a power user will have access to change an Admin password, did you try? Is this server part of a domain?


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

Not part of a domain.. No cannot be done by normal methods.. Would need to probably hack the registry, which is what I am looking for.. A Back door method..


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

It's against the site rules to assist in recovering lost passwords:



Site Rules said:


> *Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


All I'll say is that if you have physical access to the box it's pretty easy to do.


----------

